# Which chain tugs?



## MajorMantra (15 Jan 2009)

I've decided some chain tugs would be a good idea as getting chain tension and wheel alignment both right at the same time is a bit of a pain on the fixed. I was think of getting the MKS ones here:

http://www.hubjub.co.uk/mks/mks.htm

Before I do, is there a better or cheaper option I should look at? The only cheaper ones I've come across so far are intended for BMXs and look a bit rubbish, but I might be missing some.

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## EasyTom (16 Jan 2009)

I got a Surly tugnut, you can find them here on Wiggle:
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Surly_Tuggnut_Chain_Tensioner/5360018550/

I was going to get the MKS ones from Will at HubJub but he didn't have them in stock. 

The Surly one is also a bottle opener. After using it I have found that it works well enough having just one on the drive side and the good thing is that you can twiddle it with your fingers (just). I think, though I've not used the MKS ones, that it would be a pain in the neck to fiddle with two bolts and a spanner to tug the chain a little. I do like the look of the MKS ones though.


----------



## MajorMantra (16 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I picked up the Surly one today since it was actually in stock at Edinburgh Bike Coop. Less hassle than waiting for Hubjub to restock.

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## e-rider (21 Jan 2009)

I bought the mks ones from hubjub a while back - I went for the narrow ones as they were recommended for steel frames (that's what I have) and they were far too narrow - I'm not sure how many bikes out there actually have dropouts that narrow - my frame is a 531 track frame from the 1960s and it has quite thin dropouts - but not thin enough! Now thye are sitting in my shed collecting dust - they are the nice allen key ones - might hand them on the wall as they look so good; complete with njs stamp also!


----------



## MajorMantra (21 Jan 2009)

tundragumski said:


> I bought the mks ones from hubjub a while back - I went for the narrow ones as they were recommended for steel frames (that's what I have) and they were far too narrow - I'm not sure how many bikes out there actually have dropouts that narrow - my frame is a 531 track frame from the 1960s and it has quite thin dropouts - but not thin enough! Now thye are sitting in my shed collecting dust - they are the nice allen key ones - might hand them on the wall as they look so good; complete with njs stamp also!



Perhaps ultra-skinny keirin frames really are that thin. You should stick them on ebay you know. You'll probably get more than you paid for them given the difficulty in obtaining them new.

Matthew


----------



## Tail End Charlie (23 Jan 2009)

The thin MKS tugs fit the likes of a Fuji track frame. A pal at work has them on and they do look very neat.


----------

